# Wrestling or Judo/BJJ?



## Syed01 (Jul 14, 2017)

Currently I am thinking about learning grappling as i have zero experience in groundwork/grappling skill. I see there are three options available for me. Wrestling (Greco Roman/Freestyle), Judo & BJJ.  About BJJ it's the most expensive to learn with the least class available in a week (Like 2 days). Same goes for Judo expcept the money part. I have zero idea about wrestling as i've never heard or dealt with them. Which one should be better to learn among these three disciplines?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 14, 2017)

No real better with those three. 

You will learn different things or get different things out of them.

If you went and did one of those styles for ten years. What do you want to have achieved?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 14, 2017)

Syed01 said:


> Which one should be better to learn among these three disciplines?


I'll suggest wrestling for the no-jacket wrestling. The moment that you have built up a habit to use your opponent's jacket to

- pull,
- hold him back with stiff arms,

it will be very difficult to remove that habit later on. Of course the other way around may be true too. One guy has 15 years wrestling experience. He lost in his 1st jacket wrestling tournament just because he didn't know how to take advantage on the wrestling jacket.

One argument is that everybody will wear clothes. The issue is, when you grab on your opponent's shirt, you are not controlling his arms. Since your opponent's arms are free, he can do a lot of thing on you. If you control your opponent's arm instead of just grab on his shirt, that will be a much better strategy.

IMO, the wrestling

- head lock,
- bear hug,
- double over hooks,
- double under hook,
- arm wrap,

are much closer to true fighting than the jacket wrestling's

- sleeve and upper collar hold.
- sleeve and back belt hold.
- ...

If you compare

1. Not knowing how to take advantage on wrestling jacket.
2. All your techniques depend on wrestling jacket.

I'll prefer 1 over 2.

In the following picture, the guy on the right uses his right hand to grab on his opponent's lapel while his opponent's both arms are still free. The moment that you are used to this kind of wrestling, you will feel very uncomfortable to wrestle when the wrestling jack is not there.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'll suggest wrestling for the no-jacket wrestling. The moment that you have built up a habit to use your opponent's jacket to
> 
> - pull,
> - hold him back with stiff arms,
> ...



I'm not sure I agree with your premise.  A great many no gi competition winners spent a good deal of time training in the gi first.  In addition, in a traditional GJJ school you will learn strike defense in a way that will never be taught in wrestling.  Finally, wrestling teaches you to give up your back, a bad idea in a real world situation.  

I'm from a big time wrestling state (Iowa) and love the sport.  But it has as many issues as anything else.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2017)

Syed01 said:


> Currently I am thinking about learning grappling as i have zero experience in groundwork/grappling skill. I see there are three options available for me. Wrestling (Greco Roman/Freestyle), Judo & BJJ.  About BJJ it's the most expensive to learn with the least class available in a week (Like 2 days). Same goes for Judo expcept the money part. I have zero idea about wrestling as i've never heard or dealt with them. Which one should be better to learn among these three disciplines?



What is your goal for training?  That might help people provide better recommendations.  Also, where do you live (city, state), as giving you recommendations for something you don't have access to isn't all that helpful.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 14, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> wrestling teaches you to give up your back, a bad idea in a real world situation.


Judo hip throw, shoulder throw, ... also give up your back to your opponent.

It's better to give up your back when you can control both of your opponent's arms by using "arm wrap" and "under hooks" than to have a sleeve hold and back belt hold on your opponent.

In the following clip, his opponent's left arm is free.






In the following clip, his opponent's left arm is lifted (controlled) by his "under hook".


----------



## Syed01 (Jul 15, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> What is your goal for training?  That might help people provide better recommendations.  Also, where do you live (city, state), as giving you recommendations for something you don't have access to isn't all that helpful.




I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh. i simply want to learn grappling and groundwork for self defence. i have always noticed that here fighting in the street always ends up with clinch, wrestling style hugging and in worst case scenario a throw/takedown on the ground. after that if nobody is near you or nobody is willing to help you, the attacker either will choke you or beat you pulp on the ground. Not saying dhaka isn't any safe city to live in, i am implying what i see in street fight all the time.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2017)

I think the one that will be best for you is the one you can afford to go to regularly. It's no good us telling you this one or that one is best because if you can't go very often it won't be any good. BJJ when it first started in the UK was expensive, not many instructors and you had you travel to train, as we are getting more instructors coming through it's getting easier and easier to access. Hopefully it will be the same where you are.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 15, 2017)

Syed01 said:


> I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh. i simply want to learn grappling and groundwork for self defence. i have always noticed that here fighting in the street always ends up with clinch, wrestling style hugging and in worst case scenario a throw/takedown on the ground. after that if nobody is near you or nobody is willing to help you, the attacker either will choke you or beat you pulp on the ground. Not saying dhaka isn't any safe city to live in, i am implying what i see in street fight all the time.



Thanks!  If that is your goal, I would respectfully suggest a traditional Gracie Jiu-Jitsu school if you have one available.  Of the arts that have been mentioned above, it is the only one that is going to deal with things like punches on the ground, punches when standing, weapons defense, kick defense, etc.  

I don't know anything about these particular schools, but they are what came up in a very quick search.  

Black Belt Academy BJJ

Welcome to the Black Belt Academy


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Thanks!  If that is your goal, I would respectfully suggest a traditional Gracie Jiu-Jitsu school if you have one available.  Of the arts that have been mentioned above, it is the only one that is going to deal with things like punches on the ground, punches when standing, weapons defense, kick defense, etc.
> 
> I don't know anything about these particular schools, but they are what came up in a very quick search.
> 
> ...



The second of these says this "_Black Belt Academy’s Core program is Wado-Karate & includes the finer points of Taekwondo & other martial Arts."_ 

The first link is confusing because it's a FB page about BJJ and when you click on the website on that it leads to the second link you have, no mention of BJJ.


----------



## marques (Jul 15, 2017)

They complement each other and one does not replace the other. You need to try and choose by yourself where do you want to put your time and money.


----------

